# First bonding session questions?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK as you may remember last week I got my gorgeous black mini lop Gus as a husbun for my Saffy.

OK so I have been bring her in every evening in a carrier to allow the to smell each other etc.

I didn't want to rush it so have let them out in the bathroom together now. And the first thing Gus did was hump her face then work round to the back. I know humping is sign of dominance...but I guess I didn't expect it to take place straight away! Is this normal for a neutered buck?

Also they seen OK...though Saffy is a little more shy...though this I am taking as a good sign as she is the one who chases and nips my other doe Rainbow.

Thanks, xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK...dilemma now....

I want to keep Saffy bonding all the time now...I don't wanna bond her with anyone completely. I know controversial...and sorry to all those who put their rabbits' feelings before their own...but thats not me. I have just had the longest cuddle from my Saffy...this is the girl I had stopped getting worked up about that she wouldn't hug me....never has done...thought it was cos she was just young when she was younger but now she is 18 months (ish) and still runs from me. She lets me stroke her but if i try and pick her up.......I just presumed it wasn't worth stressing her. But I have now just had a long CALM cuddle!! :thumbup: Awww she's renewed my love.

Session went OK. Gus is the dominant one it seems and although there was a little fur pulling, it was quite good really. Is it best to use the same room...bathroom....each day now? xx

PS.....I was joking about keeping her unbonded....just in case people think i am the cruelist b**** in the world :thumbup: Just was very sweet!!


----------



## Sefra22 (Aug 11, 2010)

I certainly don't think you're cruel for wanting to continue bonding with your bunny! I have 2 that are bonded, both of whom were very affectionate before meeting one another.

It took a while for them to be interested in us humans again, but I make sure I pet and hold each one by itself for a while each day. Now, when i want to sit with one at length, they are more receptive.:thumbup:

Lisa


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sefra22 said:


> I certainly don't think you're cruel for wanting to continue bonding with your bunny! I have 2 that are bonded, both of whom were very affectionate before meeting one another.
> 
> It took a while for them to be interested in us humans again, but I make sure I pet and hold each one by itself for a while each day. Now, when i want to sit with one at length, they are more receptive.:thumbup:
> 
> Lisa


Thanks!

Hey guys is it normal for a neutered buck to hump a doe straightaway? xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh for some bucks its pretty normal. He can still try 
Mclaren never humped any of the others until I brought Kara in, and he will her on occasion! But then she is boss of the shed, obviously so!

Sounds like they are getting on well. You will need to leave them together constantly in the bathroom eventually(for about 2 days is ideal, depending on how they get on!), I think sometimes a few short meetings for a week is a good start but they wont bond properly like that  Sounds like it is going pretty well and I would use the bathroom each time as it smells of both of them 

Good Luck

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Yeh for some bucks its pretty normal. He can still try
> Mclaren never humped any of the others until I brought Kara in, and he will her on occasion! But then she is boss of the shed, obviously so!
> 
> Sounds like they are getting on well. You will need to leave them together constantly in the bathroom eventually(for about 2 days is ideal, depending on how they get on!), I think sometimes a few short meetings for a week is a good start but they wont bond properly like that  Sounds like it is going pretty well and I would use the bathroom each time as it smells of both of them
> ...


Yay thank you so much for replying and relieving some fears. My bathroom space isn't very big...floor space of only 5' by 5'....is this OK for new friends? My kitchen is a lot bigger...but is the smallness of space better? xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would say that the bathroom space of 5ft x 5ft is ideal  Where are they going to live once bonded? If they are house buns then it would be a good idea to bond them in the bathroom, for a couple of days then move them to just the kitchen for a few days, increase the space gradually.

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I would say that the bathroom space of 5ft x 5ft is ideal  Where are they going to live once bonded? If they are house buns then it would be a good idea to bond them in the bathroom, for a couple of days then move them to just the kitchen for a few days, increase the space gradually.
> 
> *Heidi*


No my Saffy lives in her 6' by 2' hutch outside...though I am looking into getting a new one so it doesn't smell of wither of them. Is bathroom still OK? xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

yep I would still use bathroom, keep them in there for a few days, until chasing has pretty much stopped  Has Gus been indoors the whole time and Saffy outside? If so, you could have problems with either putting him out or her in due to the temp change.

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> yep I would still use bathroom, keep them in there for a few days, until chasing has pretty much stopped  Has Gus been indoors the whole time and Saffy outside? If so, you could have problems with either putting him out or her in due to the temp change.
> 
> *Heidi*


He was an outside bun but has been inside the last week. Think he has his winter coat tho....will let him play out this week though before he goes out full time. Is this OK? xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh, should be fine, just be careful about how long you keep him inside for  He may overheat if you have the heating on and it gets too warm in your house with his winter coat  Just thought I would check 
If you are thinking of a new hutch for the 2 of them, have you considered a wendy house or shed, alot of them are the same price as a large hutch on places like eBay  If you have room of course! The good thing about sheds/playhouses is you can keep adapting them with shelves and things like that 

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Yeh, should be fine, just be careful about how long you keep him inside for  He may overheat if you have the heating on and it gets too warm in your house with his winter coat  Just thought I would check
> If you are thinking of a new hutch for the 2 of them, have you considered a wendy house or shed, alot of them are the same price as a large hutch on places like eBay  If you have room of course! The good thing about sheds/playhouses is you can keep adapting them with shelves and things like that
> 
> *Heidi*


No I hadn't actually. The hutch is in a shed though....but it's not my shed...its rented house. But might ask them. Its an 8' by 6' shed so would be quite good! Oh and its quite cold down here....I have been careful don't worry!

Thank you so much Heidi! xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> No I hadn't actually. The hutch is in a shed though....but it's not my shed...its rented house. But might ask them. Its an 8' by 6' shed so would be quite good! Oh and its quite cold down here....I have been careful don't worry!
> 
> Thank you so much Heidi! xx


Mine have an 8ft x 6ft shed  it has shelves for them to sit on, including one by the window they can look out of! Then I put a dog flap in and attached a run. Alot of people on here are doing it now! Will put a piccy up.
I also built 2 hutches into it for the guineas.

It is worth asking the landlords! They can only say yes or no 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

The shed: on the left there is a shelf up from the shelf you can see but I couldnt fit it in! Thats where they can look out of the window! They have half the shed just laminate and half the shed with bedding:









The run they have access to 24/7 via a dog flap. It doesnt have the grass anymore!









The 2nd run area which they have during the day only









*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> The shed: on the left there is a shelf up from the shelf you can see but I couldnt fit it in! Thats where they can look out of the window! They have half the shed just laminate and half the shed with bedding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is one fantasic bunny set up! Not got the room for all that...though will certainly look into getting something better than i got 

Btw check out my other thread....meant to call it "Bonding update" but it was late and I ended up putting "Bunny update"  Lol! xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I know, I just like showing their shed off  I took over half of the garden. The trick was to just keep expanding! 

Hopefully the landlord will let you have the shed or maybe let you put a wendy house thing up in the garden, you could always take that with you if you move then.

Just checked your other thread, been xmas shopping online, so on and off of here 

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Lol, I know, I just like showing their shed off  I took over half of the garden. The trick was to just keep expanding!
> 
> Hopefully the landlord will let you have the shed or maybe let you put a wendy house thing up in the garden, you could always take that with you if you move then.
> 
> ...


Lol wish I had done it online! Just spent £200 today!!!  Though its for my little one's bday and xmas...and he so deserves it! Though toys are so expensive lol! xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've just got toys for my nephew. Argos have got 160+ toys that are 2 for £15!

Now I have got to get everyone else!

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I've just got toys for my nephew. Argos have got 160+ toys that are 2 for £15!
> 
> Now I have got to get everyone else!
> 
> *Heidi*


Yup I got two lots of 2 for £15 :thumbup: How old is he? What did you get? xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He will be 2 1/2 at Christmas.
I got him a set of diggers etc that you pull back and they go. They were the 2 for £15.
I wanted the Mr Potato head but they are sold out in the 3 closest stores 
And I got him a truck which you put the toy cars into, you get 14 cars and the truck for £15! He will love that!
The other 2 for £15 toy is actually a pressie for my BF! lol.

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> He will be 2 1/2 at Christmas.
> I got him a set of diggers etc that you pull back and they go. They were the 2 for £15.
> I wanted the Mr Potato head but they are sold out in the 3 closest stores
> And I got him a truck which you put the toy cars into, you get 14 cars and the truck for £15! He will love that!
> ...


Sonic screwdriver??  I wanted a mr potato head too but was sold out!! Ebay here I come  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, good guess 

I got him a couple of other bits aswell!
Have to hide them, he's terrible!

How are the buns?

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> lol, good guess
> 
> I got him a couple of other bits aswell!
> Have to hide them, he's terrible!
> ...


 Brill!!

Yeah they are doing great! Am so chuffed. But will they go OK into her old hutch for now? Or will she get territorial? xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If you disinfect it well with some weak bleach and then spray it all with watered down vinegar then you should be ok, but it will need to be done a couple of days before they need to go in there! Otherwise they will get high on the fumes!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol i just used diluted jays fluid for a good disinfecting and then neat vinegar everywhere, I couldnt risk it not working, it did pong for a while


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> lol i just used diluted jays fluid for a good disinfecting and then neat vinegar everywhere, I couldnt risk it not working, it did pong for a while


Awww thanks hun...will do that then after a day of drying then will try putting them in! xx


----------

